# notion port: will it be confirmed?



## nekoexmachina (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello forums & porters!

Have a question;

As I understand, ion3 was removed due to Tuomo's inadequacy (which, seriously, I doubt: he is strange, yes, but inadequate, no). Now ion3 was abandoned and there is its fork around: notion.

1) Will it be confirmed in ports tree if there will be port created?
2) There was still no 'stable' release of this software, e.g. no tarball, just git. Will it work for ports? How?

If not, should I create snapshot of that?

2.0.1 edit: there is a tarball, but it's git snapshot of april 2011. There is development ongoing, so the question still goes here.


----------



## eadler@ (Sep 17, 2011)

1) Ion3 was removed because of licensing issues, not "Tuomo's inadequacy"
2) If you create a good port and submit it as a PR there is a the software can be committed.
3) Yes, you should create a snapshop of the git repo. Or better, convince upstream to make real releases.


----------



## Thorny (Oct 13, 2011)

@nekoexmachina:

Do you actually creating the port? I use an old ion3 on a linux machine and want to switch to FreeBSD. I didn't like the other tiling manager and hopes for a ion3-fork (such notion) in the Portstree. 

Do you need help with the port? 

Greetings from Germany,
Torsten


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 19, 2011)

Hm, nopes, no free time. Here's the instruction.


Also probably will get some time & send everything to ports@ on next weekend.

*UPD:
*
http://blog.takino.org/uploads/ports_ionlibs.tgz libs for ion, did not have enough time to write the actual ion port in the last weekend.


----------



## amdmi3@ (Oct 25, 2011)

There's still fear of possible legal action from Ion3 author, so it's unlikely to be added to the tree. However, I've made the port and it's available from another location.

https://github.com/AMDmi3/freebsd-ports/tree/master/x11-wm/notion


----------



## Thorny (Oct 26, 2011)

Tested some minutes ago, works really nice  Thank you!


----------

